# ah



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

e.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Please stay positive. You can get through this.

DP/DR is a natural state of mind which occurs when the brain has had enough and needs time to rejuvinate. The more anxious you get the more your brain requires rejuvination. HPPD is probably worse due to the brain becoming more fuzzed out and because you are waering it out with anxiety.

You can get through this, you will get through this.

Could you taper the clonazpam off with valium? This could also be the cause of your worsening symptoms? Meds do have side effects you know.

With every down there is an up.

Your gonna be ok, keep a clear head dude. I know you can pull through.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

way.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea, I noticed that staying positive, focused on a task and not thinking about the feeling etc can help so much.

Keep at it dude! Your on the right track!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ow.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: DOOM METAL!
I can see that you look like you're not having a good time but maybe it's just because YOU'RE DOOMED (sry i can't help it)
actually you all look pretty out of it. I think I see an honest to goodness zombie there. 2nd from the right.. you see that? 

Do you find your DR gets worse at shows?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You all look really really bored... apart from the chap second from right; he looks manically happy!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

oo.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

time.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

st.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm ever so sorry to hear that...

I can totally relate to how you feel... although I'm sure that doesn't matter to you at the moment. Please take ...humm I was gonna say take it easy ect... but what do I know? You're emotions are hitting you hard and I can't really do much/say much to ease them... I'm sorry buddy.

I'm here if you wanna vent about it.

Darren.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> My girlfriend broke up with me last night.
> 
> Saddest day of my life.
> Wish it were the last.


Oh, I'm so sorry!!

*huge hugs*


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

"Good Luck". :roll:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

end.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ar.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

en.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

hey your cat and my cat are nearly identical! :shock: 
mine has mittens though.

p.s. if it makes you frown try to stop yourself from doing it again.
stay safe ok?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

in.


----------



## salva_mea (Aug 26, 2007)

I know it doesnt mean much coming from me, but I'm so sorry to hear about what's happened. no offense, if you still like her, but your ex sounds weak, too weak, and she's clearly not the right person for you. the fact that she skipped out on you and ur roomie just proves she's not really ready to handle any kind of serious committment, too flighty and fickle. more a reflection on her than you. please feel better, you're not a waste of skin.

(again, sorry if I've offended).


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ot.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think the key is to not beat yourself up about being in a bad way or making bad decisions, it will pass with time, but Tigersuit you have to give up doing the drugs and accept that you have a psychiatric condition which means you have to stop doing E and LSD if you want to *survive* long term.

You have to have the inner strength to not give into peer pressure when all of your freinds are doing drugs and decide what is best for your health, I went through the same shit when all my freinds were doing drugs and I felt that I had to keep up with them and prove that I could handle it, but it is not worth stressing out your mental limits just because of peer pressure or because you want to block everything out with drugs, believe me I know that the most importnat thing in the world is being true to yourself and your own mental limits or you will pay the price in the long run.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ugh.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

hutdgh


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Good/bad night? :?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'


----------

